# no new heat



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

so im still not sure if my kitty is preggers or not, the next 2 weeks will tell, but if she is not, what are the reasons she would not have come into heat again over the last 2 months? any ideas?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A natural break? Not all cats will go into heat regulary. Some won't call at all during the summer and autumn. Some will call once a month, others once a year. A female can change her calling behavious to. There are many things that can affect the cycle: how bright it is, temperature, nutrition, infections etc.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

ahh ok, tha nk you! i didnt know that  this is the fisrt cat ive had to deal with breeding issues with, all the others i had i got from shelter sand were fixed, ive had oracle since she was 6 weeks old. lol picked her out when she was 3 days old  thanks for the help


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

kananeona said:


> ahh ok, tha nk you! i didnt know that  this is the fisrt cat ive had to deal with breeding issues with, all the others i had i got from shelter sand were fixed, ive had oracle since she was 6 weeks old. lol picked her out when she was 3 days old  thanks for the help


Hi kananeona,

how old is your cat now, which breed does she belong to and how are you planning on breeding with her? How did you choose the tom cat?

I'm aware that it's quite common to sepparate kitties from their mom as soon as they're weaned  .
Unfortunately this isn't very good for kittens as a crucial time for socialisation is from week 7- 12, when kittens start to learn how to socially interact with other cats from their mom an siblings and also learn to controll their claws and teath while playing. So if you do breed with your cat make sure that her babies aren't sepparated too soon from their mom.

Christine


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

she is like 8 months old.. cant remember exactly, as far as breed, whatever all black cats are lol, i didnt choose a tom, she just has unrestricted outside access and i havent had the money to spay her, gonna get it done as soon as possible though. and yeah she was technically separated too soon, but the mom cat weaned them and then just left them. lol she wouldnt have n e thing to do with my poor oracle and her sibs, oracle has a weird sucking fetish because of it. lol shee feels the need to suckle my fleece body pillow when i am laying with it...


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

8 months is usually regarded to be too young to mate a cat, most breeders will wait untill the cat is at least 10-12 months old.

If you haven't the money to spay her- how are you planning to feed the kittens for 5- 6 weeks after they've been weaned? Depending on the size of the litter you'll need considerable amounts of cat food and kitty litter untill they can be re-homed. What would you do if the birth went wrong and an expensive ceaserian becomes nessecary to save her life? 

Don't get me wrong here- but neutering a cat is so much more cheaper than raising a litter. 

Also- are you aware that your cat could contract diseases from a stray tom cat? Such as FIV (also called cat AIDS) and leukaemia? Unneutered stray usually tend not to be monitored by a vet.

Christine


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

heres some pics of her: btw has anyone heard of a cats fur changing color? whats the reason? right at the base of her tail topside, she is going blonde..
















and shere shes changing colors:


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

yes christine i understand that, i did not intend for her to be an outside cat, this was highly unitentional. she can get in and out through a whole we cant cover at the back of our rental house, we are moving soon because of it actually


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi kananeona,

she's a real beauty :luv Yes, cats do sometimes get out unintentionally. 

What do you mean with her changing colour? Is she becoming slightly brown? 

Christine


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

yes like a honey brown, just on her hind end though.. also i was feeling her lower abdomen just a min ago and i feel a weird ripply lump that hasnt been there, but it doesnt move and she doesnt like me touching it, im worried but cant get to a vet untill mon.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

and thanks  i thinks shes gorgeous myself but lol im byast


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,


wanted to wish you and your cat good luck for your vets vistit! 

Many black cats get slightly brown. Not quite sure why this is- some say its because the sun shine "bleaches" them out a little while others tend to think it is due to the cats diet :?: 

christine


----------

